# Food Glorious Food: Foods and Restaurants you miss



## idontspeakespn (Aug 1, 2011)

Being away in a foreign country makes me miss all the glorious food from the U.S. 

When I have anytime at all, I watch Man vs. Food and just relish in all the wonderfully diverse food Adam gets to gorge on. Lucky bastard. 

I'm in England, so I miss lots of foods but does anyone else miss foods that aren't near them because they've moved, or homemade goods they just don't get anymore or favourite restaurants that have closed down? Let me know I'm not alone in my pain :eat2:

I'll get the list started: 

1) Chipotle (the restaurant and the pepper)

2) Ledo's Stromboli

3) Utz Sour Cream and Onion chips and Carolina-Style BBQ chips

4) Whoopie pies from the Amish Market down the road from me

5) The Amish butter from the market (God that was so rich and yellow it was almost like cheese) 

6) The stuffed Salmon that Costco sells

7) Anything from Trader Joe's

8) My mom's chile rellenos. 

:really sad: Really homesick now LOL.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh God... the ONLY thing I miss since moving to Albany, NY is St. Louis style pizza. Pirrone's pizza to be specific. 

I'm going home in September and plan to eat their pizza as many times as is humanly possible in those four days. :eat2:

For those not familiar with STL style pizza, it's cracker thin and has "provel" cheese on top which is a blend of Swiss, cheddar, and provolone with smoke flavor added. 

View attachment 25677_10150104236445397_671935396_11152822_5722490_n.jpg


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 1, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Oh God... the ONLY thing I miss since moving to Albany, NY is St. Louis style pizza. Pirrone's pizza to be specific.
> 
> I'm going home in September and plan to eat their pizza as many times as is humanly possible in those four days. :eat2:
> 
> For those not familiar with STL style pizza, it's cracker thin and has "provel" cheese on top which is a blend of Swiss, cheddar, and provolone with smoke flavor added.



*drools*:eat1::eat2:

I don't even bother with the pizza here, people can't make it right. And don't even get me started on lasagna...how can you be so close to Italy and yet so far off the mark with the simplest recipe the country has?


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 1, 2011)

I miss Hobee's restaurant. It's a San Francisco bay area restaurant that has delicious food and it's a very veggie friendly place. I used to live across the street from one in high school and my family got to know the staff really well. The soups were always superb. My mom made friends with the chef and we always knew the good days to visit.
I loved their tofu scrambles and their hash browns. The De Anza browns ruled.. guac, pico de gallo and sourcream top cheese smothered hash browns.. so good! 
I wish we had one up in Chico.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Aug 1, 2011)

I miss good old fashioned pulled pork barbecue. In TX it's all about the beef and heaven help you if you ask for sauce. Then I go home to AL for a visit and the two local barbecue places have shut down. Who's ever heard of a small southern town without a barbecue joint?!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 1, 2011)

I miss ...

(1) Chinese food. We once had a first-class Chinese restaurant in town, where you could get incredible dishes like tofu with preserved egg (sigh). It closed. Now all we have are buffets with overcooked steam table crap and no vegetarian dishes!

(2) Denny's. They were open 24 hours, and they had veggie burgers. And terrific onion rings. And excellent malts. And pie.

(3) Einstein Brothers bagels. The only place in town that sells real bagels -- as opposed to dinner rolls with a hole in the middle -- is Panera Bread, which seems to believe that bagels should be fruit flavored. If I wanted a muffin, I'd buy a muffin.


----------



## Skye23 (Aug 2, 2011)

I miss John Harvard's Brewhouse, the food was ok but the microbrew beer was incredible. They had a couple of Scottish style (but not Guiness like) beers that were to die for. I miss Guiness Brea (White) which you can't get in the US, and good Draft Hard Cider which you can sometimes get here, but isn't the same as it is in England or Ireland. Never lived there, just traveled there a fair bit. 

I miss Ground Round's Jack Daniels Bread Pudding, although nothing else on their menu. I miss Einstein Bagels old chopped onion bagel which had the onion pieces inside it, vs the new one where they are all on top and either fall off or burn when you toast it. 

And I really, really miss Aspen apple-flavored soda which hasn't existed since I was a child. There's a mexican apple flavored soda that is close, but not quite right. Coke sells it so I can get it if I want it still its just not the same.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 2, 2011)

Skye23 said:


> I miss John Harvard's Brewhouse, the food was ok but the microbrew beer was incredible. They had a couple of Scottish style (but not Guiness like) beers that were to die for. I miss Guiness Brea (White) which you can't get in the US, and good Draft Hard Cider which you can sometimes get here, but isn't the same as it is in England or Ireland. Never lived there, just traveled there a fair bit.
> 
> I miss Ground Round's Jack Daniels Bread Pudding, although nothing else on their menu. I miss Einstein Bagels old chopped onion bagel which had the onion pieces inside it, vs the new one where they are all on top and either fall off or burn when you toast it.
> 
> And I really, really miss Aspen apple-flavored soda which hasn't existed since I was a child. There's a mexican apple flavored soda that is close, but not quite right. Coke sells it so I can get it if I want it still its just not the same.



I love brewhouses! I miss a few in Florida, and there was a great one near Richmond, VA *sigh*


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 2, 2011)

TexasTrouble said:


> I miss good old fashioned pulled pork barbecue. In TX it's all about the beef and heaven help you if you ask for sauce. Then I go home to AL for a visit and the two local barbecue places have shut down. Who's ever heard of a small southern town without a barbecue joint?!



That's a crime...and in Alabama too? 

I actually make an oven-roasted pulled pork, and it almost has the same taste as home...not quite smoky, but almost.


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 2, 2011)

Grandy's cinnamon rolls
Whataburger
Good chicken fried steak


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 2, 2011)

I just had this conversation with my sister who is in Jersey, this morning. I moved to Florida 11 yrs ago and she has her house on the market to move down as soon as possible.

Anyhoo, my words to her were, it's August, go and suck up as many Jersey tomatoes as possible because they are just not the same anywhere else. And her comment was and the bagels. Then I said, yes, and the hard rolls.

And my favorite restaurant was Uyi Sushi and the bakery that I loved has closed.

Plus of course there is always the famous taylorhameggandcheeseonahardroll. That tastes the best in Jersey.

And diner fries with brown gravy which I didn't eat all the time, but they were there when I needed them.

So that would be my top three:

Jersey tomatoes
bagels made fresh in Jersey at a bagel shop
hard rolls (preferably made in Newark)


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 2, 2011)

All of these places sound amazing! Keep 'em coming! 

I also miss the very politically-incorrect Wigwam Bakery that's shaped like a Tiki-hut...best eclairs ever...so creamy, chocolate was ultra dark and fudgey and they weighed about the size of a small child each. Heaven! :eat2:

Some other things I miss: 

Having dinner at the Kent Narrows Restaurant off the Chesapeake Bay with my mom. My avatar is the picture of the Bay I shot as we were headed back home.

Crab boils

Old Bay Seasoning (I see a Maryland trend forming...)

Fresh blueberries from Maine.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 3, 2011)

The Onion Crock.. a GREAT soup place that was in the mall in Flint, MI. They made the best cheesy, creamy veggie soups i have ever had. Whenever we'd visit my grandma, we'd go there. They closed sometime before i turned 11. So here it is 20 years later and i STILL long for that soup. 
I also like that pasties that my grandma always bought when we'd visit. It's like a vegetable pot pie in calzone skin. Very tasty. Never had that outside of Flint. I left Michigan when i was 4 but remember these foods fondly. Of course i visited a lot over the years too 

ooh drool.. i just googled the onion crock and they have mail order soup!! oooh Meggie gonna get a treat one of these days!


----------



## shinyapple (Aug 3, 2011)

I grew up in a small-ish town in eastern Washington and since leaving it in 2000, there are a handful of places I miss like mad when a particular craving hits.

Spudnuts from The Spudnut Shop - yes, I can get spudnuts where I live now, but they aren't the same. The glaze is too thick and they just don't have that same airy texture as what I loved.

The guacamole from La Comida - the restaurant has long since closed, but it was an addiction when I was college and burning the term paper midnight oil. I could eat an entire container to myself. My mother tells me when I was very young, she'd give me the guac on a chip and I would suck it off and then double dip. I've never found a place that makes it the same way nor have I been able to replicate the flavor.

and most of all...Zip's Hamburgers! The tartar sauce is legendary and the only acceptable way to eat your tub o' fries (it used to be called that on the menu). Zip's fish and fries, a Bubble Up, and sitting by the river being hollered at by seagulls is a treat I give myself when I visit that hellhole of a town. It's almost worth the trip all on its own.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 3, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> Grandy's cinnamon rolls
> Whataburger
> Good chicken fried steak



2nd on the Whataburger..


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2011)

Papa Del's pizza, Champaign Illinois. 

I can honestly say I would sell blood and plasma for the chance to eat their pizza again. It's just short of sexual for me in terms of how intensely I can remember everything about it--the smells, the sights, the tastes... 

TFG, our pizzas are very different (and part of me, having seen the pix, thinks maybe you could make that at home with some experimentation?), but I feel you. Pizza is unique to the region and it just doesn't translate well.


----------



## Skye23 (Aug 4, 2011)

My husband really misses Pepperoni Rolls, which are a sw PA/West Virginia thing. Whenever we go out to visit his family we plan for multiple trips to the handful of Sheetz convinence stores (also missed) that carry the one brand he prefers. Some for up there, and a ton to take home with us. They're a soft roll with slices or sticks of pepperoni inside, and can have either regular or hot pepper cheese inside as well. They are believe it or not - sold off the shelf in little plastic bags with no refridgeration despite the meat and cheese. The key to them is that they must have large quantities of the orange pepperoni grease soaked through the dough. You then either eat them cold (ok) or microwave them briefly until the bread is hot and steamy and the meat and cheese warm up. Wretchedly bad for you, likely to give you indigestion in large quantities and to DIE for.

I've tried to learn how to bake them, I can do a version that hits the spot if its been more then 4-5 months since he's had a real one. But its not quite the same.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 5, 2011)

Skye23 said:


> My husband really misses Pepperoni Rolls, which are a sw PA/West Virginia thing. Whenever we go out to visit his family we plan for multiple trips to the handful of Sheetz convinence stores (also missed) that carry the one brand he prefers. Some for up there, and a ton to take home with us. They're a soft roll with slices or sticks of pepperoni inside, and can have either regular or hot pepper cheese inside as well. They are believe it or not - sold off the shelf in little plastic bags with no refridgeration despite the meat and cheese. The key to them is that they must have large quantities of the orange pepperoni grease soaked through the dough. You then either eat them cold (ok) or microwave them briefly until the bread is hot and steamy and the meat and cheese warm up. Wretchedly bad for you, likely to give you indigestion in large quantities and to DIE for.
> 
> I've tried to learn how to bake them, I can do a version that hits the spot if its been more then 4-5 months since he's had a real one. But its not quite the same.



OMG, yes to pepperoni rolls!! I used to live in WV and they are freakin awesome!! Also, yes to Sheetz--its amazing how good their subs and nachos are...nom nom nom :eat1:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 5, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I miss Hobee's restaurant. It's a San Francisco bay area restaurant that has delicious food and it's a very veggie friendly place. I used to live across the street from one in high school and my family got to know the staff really well. The soups were always superb. My mom made friends with the chef and we always knew the good days to visit.
> I loved their tofu scrambles and their hash browns. The De Anza browns ruled.. guac, pico de gallo and sourcream top cheese smothered hash browns.. so good!
> I wish we had one up in Chico.



I used to go to Hobees for breakfast allll the time after a night out dancing. I loved their coffee cake


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought of a few others: 

Buffalo wings

Horchata (From Mexico/Southwest)

The Kahlua Coffee Cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory...or, well any cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory...I f*ing love cheesecake. 

Cream of crab soup

Maryland crab cakes. 

The Blueberry hotcakes from Cracker Barrel

The Salty Oat Cookie from Teaism, as well as anything else from Teaism

I'm a little scared to go home now on any kind of holiday, because I have a feeling 90% of the time will be me eating food, driving towards eating food, talking about food, or dreaming about food LOL.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Aug 8, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> I thought of a few others:
> 
> Buffalo wings
> 
> ...



Maybe you can smuggle some stuff back. When I was in college, my roommate was from Germany and she would stock up on German foods to bring back to the US. I remember she would bring all these AMAZING Christmas cookies her dad would make back each year. I told her if her parents ever broke up, I had dibs on her dad--the cookies were that good.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2011)

There's a bakery in my hometown called Altamura's that makes bread so good that Frank Sinatra used to have a van drive it fresh to the casinos in Atlantic City whenever he was in town. The bakery is in someone's basement and you'd never notice it existed except for the cars double-parked outside or the lines that go around the corner on the holidays, of people hoping to get the last braided semolina loaf. They don't make cakes either. It's strictly bread, some specialties like real mini pizzas with no cheese--just olive oil, sauce and herbs and anisette cookies and pignoli cookies. (coffee dipping cookies strictly). 

I've met people on my travels and when they ask me where I'm from, if they've ever visited, they always mention Altamuras and sigh. 

I have traveled over 70 miles from my home just to get some of that bread and it's so distinct, that if you're in a local restaurant and the bread basket is placed on the table, you just know whether or not it's Altamuras. The funny thing is, I'm not a big bread eater, but hand me a loaf of their sausage or pepperoni bread, and I'll bite your hand if you try to take a chunk. 

It's only one of several places that when my buddy come road tripping with me, he's gonna gain twenty pounds trying out just the stuff that's indigenous to where I come from.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 8, 2011)

TexasTrouble said:


> I miss good old fashioned pulled pork barbecue. In TX it's all about the beef and heaven help you if you ask for sauce. Then I go home to AL for a visit and the two local barbecue places have shut down. Who's ever heard of a small southern town without a barbecue joint?!



I hear you. I'm originally from Alabama and I never eat BBQ anywhere else because it always disappoints. I want a big chipped pork sandwich with extra sauce and slaw


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 10, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> There's a bakery in my hometown called Altamura's that makes bread so good that Frank Sinatra used to have a van drive it fresh to the casinos in Atlantic City whenever he was in town. The bakery is in someone's basement and you'd never notice it existed except for the cars double-parked outside or the lines that go around the corner on the holidays, of people hoping to get the last braided semolina loaf. They don't make cakes either. It's strictly bread, some specialties like real mini pizzas with no cheese--just olive oil, sauce and herbs and anisette cookies and pignoli cookies. (coffee dipping cookies strictly).
> 
> I've met people on my travels and when they ask me where I'm from, if they've ever visited, they always mention Altamuras and sigh.
> 
> ...



I love places like that...ones that look like dives, are in the middle of no-where, or look completely unassuming. Those are the gems. There's this BBQ pit called Randy's and it is literally the size of a small camper, and its stationed outside a bingo hall where I used to live and it had the best sliced beef sandwiches EVER. I think its because they used to dunk the beef in this gravy that was like a really liquidy vinegar based gravy with drippings from the roasted beef, and it would soak into the bread 

*drools, makes homer simpson like foodgasm*


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 10, 2011)

TexasTrouble said:


> Maybe you can smuggle some stuff back. When I was in college, my roommate was from Germany and she would stock up on German foods to bring back to the US. I remember she would bring all these AMAZING Christmas cookies her dad would make back each year. I told her if her parents ever broke up, I had dibs on her dad--the cookies were that good.



That's what my mom says. 'Just bring back a suitcase that's empty'..but that looks highly suspicious to airport security LOL. And, some stuff is contraband in the UK...like corn syrup (although I hardly see how things like Bovril and Golden syrup are any better). I'm afraid of being detained at Heathrow.


----------



## duraznos (Aug 14, 2011)

dunno if this counts, but Trader Joe's used to carry a toffee nut popcorn snack called "Rosencrunch and Guildenpop". I bought it because of the cute Shakespearean name, but I kept buying it because it was sooo yummy. and now it's gone


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 15, 2011)

duraznos said:


> dunno if this counts, but Trader Joe's used to carry a toffee nut popcorn snack called "Rosencrunch and Guildenpop". I bought it because of the cute Shakespearean name, but I kept buying it because it was sooo yummy. and now it's gone



I am a Trader Joe's fanatic and I remember this...God, I miss Trader Joe's. Now I remember something in particular from TJ's that I miss: Their tropical fruit pops. Soooo good on a hot summer's day. Not that I remember what that's like, now living in England. I'm lucky I remember what the sun looks like.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 16, 2011)

These.................


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 23, 2011)

Jes said:


> Papa Del's pizza, Champaign Illinois.
> 
> I can honestly say I would sell blood and plasma for the chance to eat their pizza again. It's just short of sexual for me in terms of how intensely I can remember everything about it--the smells, the sights, the tastes...
> 
> TFG, our pizzas are very different (and part of me, having seen the pix, thinks maybe you could make that at home with some experimentation?), but I feel you. Pizza is unique to the region and it just doesn't translate well.


 
Papa Del's was so good! I miss Garcia's slices too. And the Tollhouse Pie that the U of I cafeterias used to have, OH MY LORD, so good. I worked in the caf and we used to hide a couple of pies and the workers would feast after hours.

Other things I miss:

Chef BoyArDee spaghetti sauce. It was crap in a can with fake meat, but it was comfort food.

Date Bars. From Betty Crocker, I think. They don't make the mix anymore. I found a recipe, but it's just not the same.

I can't think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 23, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> Papa Del's was so good! I miss Garcia's slices too. And the Tollhouse Pie that the U of I cafeterias used to have, OH MY LORD, so good. I worked in the caf and we used to hide a couple of pies and the workers would feast after hours.
> 
> Other things I miss:
> 
> ...



Another unknown wonder was the Chef BoyArDee Pizza Kit. The sauce I didn't really care for, but the mix for the dough is one of the best to behold anywhere. Makes a wonderful thin crisp crust.

Edited to Add: I've found the spaghetti sauce online.. You've convinced me enough to give it a try.. if I can get a can or three.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 23, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> Chef BoyArDee spaghetti sauce. It was crap in a can with fake meat, but it was comfort food...





Fuzzy said:


> ...I've found the spaghetti sauce online.. You've convinced me enough to give it a try.. if I can get a can or three.



Was it the "crap in a can" or "fake meat" that won you over?


----------



## MissAshley (Aug 23, 2011)

Cheddar biscuits at Red Lobster


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 24, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> Was it the "crap in a can" or "fake meat" that won you over?



Um.. the comfort food part. :blush:


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 24, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> Cheddar biscuits at Red Lobster


 
Aren't these available at RL anymore? I can't imagine they would stop making them. People go there JUST for the Cheddar Bay Biscuits


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 24, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Another unknown wonder was the Chef BoyArDee Pizza Kit. The sauce I didn't really care for, but the mix for the dough is one of the best to behold anywhere. Makes a wonderful thin crisp crust.
> 
> Edited to Add: I've found the spaghetti sauce online.. You've convinced me enough to give it a try.. if I can get a can or three.


 
You're gonna gag, the stuff is just horrific, but my mom used to fix it for us kids when we were on a tight budget. So it just brings back memories. Gotta have it with Kraft Parmesan cheese in the green can. something about the sandy texture that makes it better.......:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> Aren't these available at RL anymore? I can't imagine they would stop making them. People go there JUST for the Cheddar Bay Biscuits


They still make them.

And I HAVE gone there just for them.

Okay, and a sharkarita.


----------



## Jes (Aug 25, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> Papa Del's was so good! I miss Garcia's slices too. And the Tollhouse Pie that the U of I cafeterias used to have, OH MY LORD, so good. I worked in the caf and we used to hide a couple of pies and the workers would feast after hours.
> .


PREACH IT, SISTER!

I remember Garcia's--'Pizza in a Cup.' 
Which caf did you work in? I lived in PAR for 2 years.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> They still make them.
> 
> And I HAVE gone there just for them.
> 
> Okay, and a sharkarita.



Seriously, I got scared for a minute. I'm back home for Christmas and my first stop was to Ole' RL to pick up a dozen of those bad boys for muchin before heading to mom's house. 

Glad to know they are still there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 28, 2011)

I was raised on cold cereal and I miss these classics: C.W.Post and Buc-Wheats.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 31, 2011)

I just got reminded of this: Carmine's Restaurant in New York City (And Washington, D.C.) 

The veal cutlet combo hero....succulent pieces of veal, paired with fried eggplant, crispy proscuitto, mozzarella cheese and covered with Carmine's red sauce...it was literally sex on a plate, and big enough to share with at least two people. 

*drool* 

That's the first thing I will hit when I go back home for Christmas!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 1, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I was raised on cold cereal and I miss these classics: C.W.Post and Buc-Wheats.



"raised on cold cereal" 

Me too. These might still be available, but I would never buy them because I have no control over myself with sweet cereals. I miss Quisp, King Vitamin, Booberry, and both Fruity & Coco Pebbles.


----------



## seavixen (Sep 1, 2011)

There was a local restaurant when I was a kid that had THE BEST soft tacos.. ever... I dunno what it was that was in their sauce, but they tasted like pure, spicy magic. The restaurant is closed now, so even if I do visit the area again at some point... I'll never have one of those tacos again.

*sigh*

They were amazing.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 1, 2011)

Jes said:


> PREACH IT, SISTER!
> 
> I remember Garcia's--'Pizza in a Cup.'
> Which caf did you work in? I lived in PAR for 2 years.


 
I don't remember Pizza in a Cup. Was it a soup? I just remember those delicious rectangular slices and that a football game wasn't complete without a sighting of the "Flying Tomato" (The ORIGINAL hot air balloon- not some redheaded skater).

I lived in FAR for 3 years, so I worked there. Worked at ISR and Busey-Evans my senior year. Graduated in 85. You?

*I L  L*.......


----------



## wtchmel (Sep 9, 2011)

restaurants i miss, that would have to be The capitola,ca. Marie Callenders, considering they're closed now and that was my job for 20 years and now i'm without one. Not to mention the pies.....Sigh......


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 9, 2011)

I miss late night runs for GIANT bean burritos with gobs of cheese at Taco Bravo in the bay area. I always get a bagful of them to bring home when I'm down there.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 9, 2011)

duraznos said:


> dunno if this counts, but Trader Joe's used to carry a toffee nut popcorn snack called "Rosencrunch and Guildenpop". I bought it because of the cute Shakespearean name, but I kept buying it because it was sooo yummy. and now it's gone



The name is too cute.


----------



## imfree (Sep 9, 2011)

I miss Shakee's Pizza.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 13, 2011)

imfree said:


> I miss Shakee's Pizza.



I miss Shakee's too! Years ago, my brother and a bunch of his buddies went to Shakee's the night before going to state champion swim meet. The 12 boys (high school age) wanted to "carbo-load" before the big event. After they had been there a few hours, the manager came out and told them that they had to leave because the restaurant was out of food. The boys had eaten all the shrimp, pizza, pasta and salad that the place had available for that night. I think that's why they went out of business. I still blame my brother, who's 42 now.


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 14, 2011)

Doughnuts. Where have all the good doughnuts gone? My state doesn't even have Krispy Kreme anymore.

All we can really get are the boxed doughnuts at the grocery stores or the doughnuts at the gas stations.

I want a good doughnut.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 14, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> I want a good doughnut.



Like Bill Clinton, I feel your pain. I also know -- and you do, too -- that there is only one true and worthwhile answer to the problem: you need to get a deep fryer and make your own. I have only had homemade doughnuts once in my life: a former girlfriend made them for me once, and I have never forgotten them (or her). They were transcendent. Since you can tell the good from the mediocre, you owe it to yourself to learn to make doughnuts ... good ones. :bow:


----------



## s!gma (Sep 15, 2011)

Canada used to Have Ponderosa steakhouses, I can only remember bits and pieces from my childhood, but Steak and Buffet seems like food heaven to me.

Chipotles! we have one or two downtown but they're not the same, We have to go to the states for the real taste.

...I hear Chipotles is coming out with a Chinese food restaurant in the same style, I cant wait.

I gotta drive down south!



EMH1701 said:


> Doughnuts. Where have all the good doughnuts gone? My state doesn't even have Krispy Kreme anymore.
> 
> All we can really get are the boxed doughnuts at the grocery stores or the doughnuts at the gas stations.
> 
> I want a good doughnut.



Now I want Krispy Kreme for Breakfast!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 15, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> Doughnuts. Where have all the good doughnuts gone? My state doesn't even have Krispy Kreme anymore.
> 
> All we can really get are the boxed doughnuts at the grocery stores or the doughnuts at the gas stations.
> 
> I want a good doughnut.



Honestly, some of the Donut places in the strip malls are pretty tasty.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 15, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> Doughnuts. Where have all the good doughnuts gone? My state doesn't even have Krispy Kreme anymore.
> 
> All we can really get are the boxed doughnuts at the grocery stores or the doughnuts at the gas stations.
> 
> I want a good doughnut.



If you are ever in North Port, Florida, go to Abbe's Donuts on Tamiami Trail. They make fresh donuts every day for great prices. Also, apple fritters and cinnamon buns that will knock your socks off. You can get a huge bakery box filled for about $12.00 and they are fresh and huge and delicious. My favorite is the peanut butter filled with chocolate frosting. Just amazing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2011)

Krispy Kreme overbuilt everywhere, got everyone hooked on their sweet sugary hot goodness.. and then closed up and left. Its possible that they're just victims of the 2008 recession, but I think it was planned from the beginning because I will drive hundreds of miles to re-experience a hot Krispy Kreme original donut (which is like dunking your head in a bucket of glaze).

I really really like their chocolate iced french crullers too.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 27, 2011)

*Krystal's*-A Southeastern thing (akin to White Castle), they came to Houston a few years back and I was in heaven. The one location they had closed down on August 31st. I got my daughter hooked on the Krystal burgers and my son loved the Krystal Chiks.


*Memphis BBQ*-I went back in May and had it for 3 meals. I love Topp's for sandwiches (Jumbo, no slaw, extra sauce) and Corky's for ribs and BBQ nachos. In the 17 years I've lived in Texas, I just haven't been able to fall in love with the BBQ. I was brought up on pork and beef just doesn't hit the mark.

*Shoney's*-I wish they hadn't pulled out of Houston. I love their breakfast bar and their fish sandwich is the best I ever had.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 27, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Krispy Kreme overbuilt everywhere, got everyone hooked on their sweet sugary hot goodness.. and then closed up and left. Its possible that they're just victims of the 2008 recession, but I think it was planned from the beginning because I will drive hundreds of miles to re-experience a hot Krispy Kreme original donut (which is like dunking your head in a bucket of glaze).
> 
> I really really like their chocolate iced french crullers too.



lol they did the same thing here in Chico. I still get a little mouth watery when i drive past one on my travels and that red light is on..


----------



## idontspeakespn (Oct 6, 2011)

I started craving this a few days ago: 

Bubble (boba) tea. The iced tea (with milk, usually) sweetened with the pearl tapioca in it. I think it's seen in bigger cities as 'chic'

Here's a pic: 

http://centurycafe.com/images/boba-tea-550x368.jpg

It's delicious and odd and sort of gross all at the same time. The place I got it from in D.C. soaks there is sweet tea for ages and it gets the tapioca pearls dark like it is in the picture...sooooo good. 

And no one here has even heard of boba (bubble) tea. Can't find tapioca pearls here or off the internet either. 

I guess when I go home for Christmas, I'll have to stock up on it.


----------



## vardon_grip (Oct 6, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> I started craving this a few days ago:
> 
> Bubble (boba) tea. The iced tea (with milk, usually) sweetened with the pearl tapioca in it. I think it's seen in bigger cities as 'chic'
> 
> ...



Chaboba Bubble Tea 
8 East Yard Camden Lock London, NW1 8AL
www.chaboba.co.uk


Boba Jam
102 Shaftesbury Ave
London W1D 5EJ


Bubbleology
http://www.bubbleology.co.uk/find-us.php

It may take a train or two to get there...but it can work in desperate times


----------



## Captain Save (Oct 10, 2011)

I miss...

Coney Island restaurants in Detroit; the best had full service breakfast menus. I got hooked on gyros there, and they're hard to find here in southern Maryland. 

I miss the breakfast burritos made fresh from the sandwich truck on the naval base in Virginia, loaded with potatoes, eggs, bacon, sausage, and salsa. I'm getting hungry just thinking about it!


----------



## one2one (Oct 11, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> Doughnuts. Where have all the good doughnuts gone? My state doesn't even have Krispy Kreme anymore.
> 
> All we can really get are the boxed doughnuts at the grocery stores or the doughnuts at the gas stations.
> 
> I want a good doughnut.



I can't believe I didn't see this sooner! You need to go to YoYo Donuts & Coffee Bar in Mtka.

They're family owned; everything is made fresh daily and on site. They are not a chain. They have only one location on the planet, and they use a full strip of applewood smoked bacon on their maple long john's. They also do a raised, glazed s'more donut that has a toasted marshmallow resting in the hole in the center!


----------



## Skye23 (Oct 11, 2011)

I've seen the bubble tea supplies on the US version of Ebay. Might want to try the UK version to see what they have.


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 11, 2011)

one2one said:


> I can't believe I didn't see this sooner! You need to go to YoYo Donuts & Coffee Bar in Mtka.
> 
> They're family owned; everything is made fresh daily and on site. They are not a chain. They have only one location on the planet, and they use a full strip of applewood smoked bacon on their maple long john's. They also do a raised, glazed s'more donut that has a toasted marshmallow resting in the hole in the center!



If you are ever down in SE MN you have got to come eat donuts at Bloedow's Bakery. It is THE BEST.
http://local.yahoo.com/info-2436485...KNcIF;_ylv=3?tab=reviews&allreviews=1#reviews


----------



## AngelaDevil (Oct 12, 2011)

I lived in Alabama for pretty much the first 18 years of my life. I already missed Southern BBQ, but this thread makes me miss it even more! x3

Fresh saltwater taffy is also something I miss. The stuff you can buy in stores is not even close to the real thing ;[

Also, I miss these cookies called Koala Yummies from my childhood. I'm pretty sure they still exist, but I can never find them in stores anymore! Whyyyyy D:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Oct 15, 2011)

Marions pizza in Dayton OH:eat2:
Skyline Chile in Dayton:eat2:
BBQ, I can't get any good BBQ on the West coast!


----------



## one2one (Oct 15, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> If you are ever down in SE MN you have got to come eat donuts at Bloedow's Bakery. It is THE BEST.
> http://local.yahoo.com/info-2436485...KNcIF;_ylv=3?tab=reviews&allreviews=1#reviews



Thanks for the tip; it looks like a great place for donuts!


----------



## Deven (Oct 17, 2011)

I miss real Philly cheesesteaks, and I miss the diners that were in Upper Bucks County in PA that I used to frequent. I'd get off work, go one of my 2 preferred all night diners, and sit there for hours, eating (yes, really eating, not just drinking coffee and annoying the waitress.) Sometimes, my friends would come, sometimes my mom, or even my bosses a couple of times.

I swear, the night cooks are always better at all night diners.

We have Denny's, Perkins, and Eat N' Park here, but those chains just aren't the same to me.


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 17, 2011)

one2one said:


> I can't believe I didn't see this sooner! You need to go to YoYo Donuts & Coffee Bar in Mtka.
> 
> They're family owned; everything is made fresh daily and on site. They are not a chain. They have only one location on the planet, and they use a full strip of applewood smoked bacon on their maple long john's. They also do a raised, glazed s'more donut that has a toasted marshmallow resting in the hole in the center!



Minnetonka, MN? O_O

Must go there Saturday.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Oct 18, 2011)

one2one said:


> I can't believe I didn't see this sooner! You need to go to YoYo Donuts & Coffee Bar in Mtka.
> 
> They're family owned; everything is made fresh daily and on site. They are not a chain. They have only one location on the planet, and they use a full strip of applewood smoked bacon on their maple long john's. They also do a raised, glazed s'more donut that has a toasted marshmallow resting in the hole in the center!



My god, that's fantastic.


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 18, 2011)

Someone from work brought in donuts from YoYo today. However there weren't any with the bacon.


----------



## one2one (Oct 23, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> Minnetonka, MN? O_O



Ya sure, you betcha!



idontspeakespn said:


> My god, that's fantastic.



They were voted best donuts for 2011 by a local magazine that has a 'best of' category for everything you can possibly think of.



EMH1701 said:


> Someone from work brought in donuts from YoYo today. However there weren't any with the bacon.



Same thing happened to me at work a couple months ago. It's a bummer. I don't know how anyone could go there and _not_ get the maple bacon one. Apparently, it was voted #72 on Mpls/St Paul Magazine's 100 best things in the Twin Cities list. Which makes me want to find out what the top 71 are and try them all because that longjohn is worth a little field trip (15 mi. round trip for me) to get it. I hope you can try one soon. Yum.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anyone else remember when Baskin-Robbins had licorice ice cream? It looked like a slag heap, but it tasted wonderful. :wubu:


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 23, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Does anyone else remember when Baskin-Robbins had licorice ice cream? It looked like a slag heap, but it tasted wonderful. :wubu:


I do remember it, wasn't it kind of dark grey? I never tasted it, though, I really dislike licorice.


----------



## Juicy Pear (Oct 24, 2011)

As a kid I lived near Chicago. I remember getting Vienna hot dogs from an outdoor vendor. The poppyseed buns, the sound of the hot dog skin breaking when you bite into it, the toppings - perfect! No other hot dog begins to compare to this experience.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2011)

McRib... is back!  :bow:


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 24, 2011)

one2one said:


> Same thing happened to me at work a couple months ago. It's a bummer. I don't know how anyone could go there and _not_ get the maple bacon one. Apparently, it was voted #72 on Mpls/St Paul Magazine's 100 best things in the Twin Cities list. Which makes me want to find out what the top 71 are and try them all because that longjohn is worth a little field trip (15 mi. round trip for me) to get it. I hope you can try one soon. Yum.



There's a YoYo in Eden Prairie on my way home from work. O_O


----------



## Dromond (Oct 31, 2011)

Jes said:


> Papa Del's pizza, Champaign Illinois.
> 
> I can honestly say I would sell blood and plasma for the chance to eat their pizza again. It's just short of sexual for me in terms of how intensely I can remember everything about it--the smells, the sights, the tastes...
> 
> TFG, our pizzas are very different (and part of me, having seen the pix, thinks maybe you could make that at home with some experimentation?), but I feel you. Pizza is unique to the region and it just doesn't translate well.





PamelaLois said:


> Papa Del's was so good! I miss Garcia's slices too. And the Tollhouse Pie that the U of I cafeterias used to have, OH MY LORD, so good. I worked in the caf and we used to hide a couple of pies and the workers would feast after hours.
> 
> Other things I miss:
> 
> ...





Jes said:


> PREACH IT, SISTER!
> 
> I remember Garcia's--'Pizza in a Cup.'
> Which caf did you work in? I lived in PAR for 2 years.





PamelaLois said:


> I don't remember Pizza in a Cup. Was it a soup? I just remember those delicious rectangular slices and that a football game wasn't complete without a sighting of the "Flying Tomato" (The ORIGINAL hot air balloon- not some redheaded skater).
> 
> I lived in FAR for 3 years, so I worked there. Worked at ISR and Busey-Evans my senior year. Graduated in 85. You?
> 
> *I L  L*.......



*I N  I*

You guys are making me homesick. Garcias. Papa Dels. I lived most of my life in the Urbana-Champaign area. My mom worked at PAR in the food service office.

*sigh* That's home we be talkin' bout.



imfree said:


> I miss Shakee's Pizza.



I never cared for Shakee's.


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 31, 2011)

Dromond said:


> *I N I*
> 
> You guys are making me homesick. Garcias. Papa Dels. I lived most of my life in the Urbana-Champaign area. My mom worked at PAR in the food service office.
> 
> *sigh* That's home we be talkin' bout.


 
I could move back to Cham-Bana in a heartbeat. I loved it there


----------



## Dromond (Nov 1, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> I could move back to Cham-Bana in a heartbeat. I loved it there



I've moved on in life, but Champaign-Urbana will always be my home. I miss it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 1, 2011)

Makes me want to google pizza-in-a-cup..


----------

